# Yarn Hoarding



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't agree with this but...

A yarn stash, depending on it's size is considered hoarding.

for some people, hoarding is a 365-day concern. Hoarding itself can be a symptom of a wide variety of mental disorders including obsessive compulsive disorder, eating disorders, cognitive decline, developmental disorders, schizophrenia and certain personality disorders.

http://www.doctoroz.com/blog/ramani-durvasula-phd/hoarding-and-hiding

This one calls hoarding A Compulsive Mental Disorder.

Boom, boom ain't it great to be crazy, just like ME!


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Crazy? It's the others who are crazy!


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

You are not alone! I have yarn that I have purchased for projects and I have it stored with the patterns I intend it for. I just need to be retired before I can really start knitting!!!
Crazy-no just planning ahead.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

My husband called me a hoarder when he came home from work last week while I was sorting my stash. Only 6 large totes. Don't know what he was talking about!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snwyowl91 said:


> You are not alone! I have yarn that I have purchased for projects and I have it stored with the patterns I intend it for. I just need to be retired before I can really start knitting!!!
> Crazy-no just planning ahead.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


Agreed


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

So I have CMD?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

willi66 said:


> Agreed


I will retire one day I don't plan to sit around and veg. I plan to make lots of pretty stuff. I have plenty of fabric also. And about 1000 books on my Kindle Fire to read.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hudson said:


> So I have CMD?


I didn't know how to break it to you. LOL OMG.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


Yep. There's saving & there's hoarding. Saving whatever the item is has a purpose--whether one has an immediate use for it, or it will come in handy in the future. As Winding Road says, hoarding has no purpose--IMHO. And I've saved a lot--including yarn!! (Left-over mentality from my mother who lived through the Great Depression and then the lean years of WWII). :-D :-D :-D


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Yep. There's saving & there's hoarding. Saving whatever the item is has a purpose--whether one has an immediate use for it, or it will come in handy in the future. As Winding Road says, hoarding has no purpose--IMHO. And I've saved a lot--including yarn!! (Left-over mentality from my mother who lived through the Great Depression and then the lean years of WWII). :-D :-D :-D


Don't look at my junk drawer. I can't part with some things there I just know someday I'll need something in there. Hoarding makes your life miserable but some don't even realize it. Having more yarn than I can knit up in a week is not making me miserable. I can walk through my home. That's the difference.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


It has a purpose but how much is used and how much more is bought. Not a criticizing.

I destashed a year ago and have only bought yarn that I used for projects.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

snwyowl91 said:


> You are not alone! I have yarn that I have purchased for projects and I have it stored with the patterns I intend it for. I just need to be retired before I can really start knitting!!!
> Crazy-no just planning ahead.


Those best intentions . . . . I retired 18 months ago . . . . still have promised Christmas projects not started yet . . . .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tenaj said:


> It has a purpose but how much is used and how much more is bought. Not a criticizing.
> 
> I destashed a year ago and have only bought yarn that I used for projects.


As long as I am working and making my own money I'll buy what I want when I want it. I will use it. I can't speak to your intentions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tenaj said:


> It has a purpose but how much is used and how much more is bought. Not a criticizing.
> 
> I destashed a year ago and have only bought yarn that I used for projects.


Some of us think ahead. And have bigger goals than others.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Hoarding , to me, is having garbage thrown around; food bags, boxes, bits of paper, broken things- garbage. Yarn is not garbage!!!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't spend a lot of money on clothes, jewelry but have to admit, I have a weakness or no willpower when it comes to yarn and needles. But I am not in debt for anything either so I figure I can spend money on yarn , After all, I "earned" it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Hoarding , to me, is having garbage thrown around; food bags, boxes, bits of paper, broken things- garbage. Yarn is not garbage!!!


Exactly, on one of those shows a woman was saving rotten squash for the seeds.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chubs said:


> I don't spend a lot of money on clothes, jewelry but have to admit, I have a weakness or no willpower when it comes to yarn and needles. But I am not in debt for anything either so I figure I can spend money on yarn , After all, I "earned" it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Lucky You!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> As long as I am working and making my own money I'll buy what I want when I want it. I will use it. I can't speak to your intentions.


Lucy You!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

To me a yarn stash isn't hoarding because I intend to use it or share it. If I was hoarding it I would just collect it, pet it and admire it


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Yarn hoarding is when you are looking for a new home and the #1 requirement is a room large enough to house all your yarn. I plead guilty on this one.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

knitonefl said:


> Yarn hoarding is when you are looking for a new home and the #1 requirement is a room large enough to house all your yarn. I plead guilty on this one.


That is not a hoard. That is a collection. Like DH's shed full of duplicate tools and 50,000 used screws, nuts and bolts.

:wink:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tenaj said:


> Lucy You!


50 some odd years now. Luck didn't have much to do with it. Schooling and hard work did.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

My 'collecting' comes from a long line of homesteaders that kept everything and repurposed it later as needed.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

wwwdel said:


> Yep. There's saving & there's hoarding. Saving whatever the item is has a purpose--whether one has an immediate use for it, or it will come in handy in the future. As Winding Road says, hoarding has no purpose--IMHO. And I've saved a lot--including yarn!! (Left-over mentality from my mother who lived through the Great Depression and then the lean years of WWII). :-D :-D :-D


(quote kdpa07734):
My 'collecting' comes from a long line of homesteaders that kept everything and repurposed it later as needed.

You said it better than I did above!!! :-D


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I don't agree with this but...
> 
> A yarn stash, depending on it's size is considered hoarding.
> 
> ...


Dr Oz is out to put a fear into people. Plants a seed and some believe they have 'it'

Many times he says that "you should eat as much of 'this as you like", I am a diabetic and would be in a coma on the amounts of some fruits and carbs he sugests as a healthy amount!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got done destashing and it feels so good.....
Now I will buy yarn for what I am making not because 'ahhhhh that's pretty'.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

Chesneys said:


> That is not a hoard. That is a collection. Like DH's shed full of duplicate tools and 50,000 used screws, nuts and bolts.
> 
> :wink:


Absolutely! If I had a stamp collection no one would find it odd that I hadn't used the stamps.
I always said I was collecting yarn for retirement, now that I am retired I am glad I have a stash.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Hoarding , to me, is having garbage thrown around; food bags, boxes, bits of paper, broken things- garbage. Yarn is not garbage!!!


OCD has as many spectrums as other mental pathway functions. Some are screwed in tightly while others flop about aimlessly at each end of the spectrum. With all the psychiatrist and psychologist making theories there are all sorts of view points on a category of mental/neurologic functions. You need to read them all and then determine if that meets your way of thinking and no one is right.

You are very close though viki with the garbage as that is what used to be used to describe hoarders in general. However, as we all know what is one man's garbage is another's treasures/collectibles. I for one am very glad for that since many of my Corning Ware pieces are salvaged encrusted baked on messes that I can easily remove with oven cleaner and have a mint item.

The key is not the piles you see but the person and their way of acting out. If you start by picking up anything and asking why they are "keeping it" you will find all sorts of rationalizations that you have done as well with your stash. Then the difference is your usage versus their usage as they then can not come up with why they saved it and start getting defensive about you criticizing their behavior which no one likes or deserves. One needs to put to good use what they have been given and in compulsions that can be as simple as making mirrored images, matching plaids and strips and dye lot recognition that many "normal" people are poorly lacking in.

To help them you need to get into their thought to behavior process without any judgment and gently start to introduce their own techniques in a way they comprehend and like to make a change in another direction. You will find they too notice and are unable to get out of the situation they have found themselves in. Many times it is from losses in their lives like mine with all the burglaries I have had to endure with complete violation more then any material value. As now shown a stroke victim can actually develop new neurological pathways to replace damaged ones so can everyone else. We will never use the full potential of our brain matter.

If you are using denial as a way of defending your stashing then you had better stop and re-think as well. You are not a hoarder but are still not using better pathways to go through life as it is not just your yarn alone but you that have issues. There is absolutely nothing WRONG as long as you are aware and have the capacity for frequent changes that life brings to you to stay alive. No stimulation or need for change equals stagnation and death.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I will retire one day I don't plan to sit around and veg. I plan to make lots of pretty stuff. I have plenty of fabric also. And about 1000 books on my Kindle Fire to read.


Yep thats my thinking too, I'm going to be very busy when I retire.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I wouldnt call it a stash or hoarding mine is my personal yarn store in a bedroom....I actually say to hubby that I'm nipping to the yarn store and he knows what I mean lol


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> Yep thats my thinking too, I'm going to be very busy when I retire.


Just be fore warned as I too thought the same thing and two years prior to actual retirement age found myself in the hospital with what I thought was altitude vertigo which by scans showed my right ventricle not working and floppy. So much now for best made plans. In my acute care days many died the day after they retired so what is the point of waiting for anything I say. Eat your big bowl of ice cream and enjoy a meal later so if you have the cardiac arrest you have enjoyed rather then regretted.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It each their own! Just look at my signature line and you know how I feel about it!


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

It's like this...I have been "into" crafts of all kinds since I was about 8 yrs old. I have always collected anything I thought I could use to do whatever struck my fancy at the time. The problem is the time doesn't always come when you want it, therefore you continue to save your stash until you HAVE time. Another thing I realize as a crafter is that it's also a mood thing. If you aren't in the mood things don't flow well. I have sat down to work on a project and after only about 20 min or so I put it down. The mood has passed. I thought that when I retired 2 years ago I would be able to just craft away. It doesn't always happen that way. Today I may want to knit. Tomorrow it might be sewing. The next day it could be jewelry making. I might even just want to read a good book. (By-the-way I just finished WRITING a book) My whole point is this. I think I like to be surrounded by things that please me or give me comfort by doing them. I prefer to call it collecting rather than hoarding. I do know approximately what I have and where I can find it. I don't think hoarders can do that.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> As long as I am working and making my own money I'll buy what I want when I want it. I will use it. I can't speak to your intentions.


 :thumbup: You rock! My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Some of us think ahead. And have bigger goals than others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amen sister!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> That is not a hoard. That is a collection. Like DH's shed full of duplicate tools and 50,000 used screws, nuts and bolts.
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: Hilarious...I have a DH with a whole 2 car garage full just like that! Which I, sweetly, remind him of every time he mentions my yarn!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I always knew I had hoarding tendencies. Yes, I also 'hoard' yarn... Am not able to knit/crochet fast enough... I'm getting better at getting rid of 'other' stuff, but not yarn... Well.., maybe some of the less lovely yarn I've acquired over the years... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

This is one interesting read from Disgo's excellent academic explanation to the funny bragging of those who have collected enough yarn to blanket the earth. I'm thinking this may go on for many entertaining pages.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> Just be fore warned as I too thought the same thing and two years prior to actual retirement age found myself in the hospital with what I thought was altitude vertigo which by scans showed my right ventricle not working and floppy. So much now for best made plans. In my acute care days many died the day after they retired so what is the point of waiting for anything I say. Eat your big bowl of ice cream and enjoy a meal later so if you have the cardiac arrest you have enjoyed rather then regretted.


Oh I am doing that also Disgo. I look at it this way. I'd rather have the yarn and "not need it" than not have it and wish I did. When I retire my income will be reduced by about 75% I won't be able to afford $25 per skein sock yarn. And I am stock piling non perishables also. I might have money in old age but will the item cost. Besides I'd rather travel in my old age than worry about buying tp. The actual items might be worth more in usefulness than the $$$ I might have saved. Besides you wouldn't even know how much stash I have as it's mostly behind closed doors as is my stockpile. Just don't plan on hanging up a coat in a closet.

As I've said before if you come to see me come anytime if you come to see my house please make an appointment.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone who has watched a Horders show know that yarn stashes are not a symptom of hoarding. We keep yarn in containers, patterns/books together and hooks and needles in cases or nice display vases. A big big difference. IMO.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love having my yarn stash. I made a whole bunch of baby things for a baby that was born last June. When I was done, it felt like I had made them for free since I didn't have to buy any yarn. I have my stash organized in bins and am now in the process of re-organizing the yarn from the bins into those 3-drawer plastic units so I will have easier access to my yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mamanacy said:


> Anyone who has watched a Horders show know that yarn stashes are not a symptom of hoarding. We keep yarn in containers, patterns/books together and hooks and needles in cases or nice display vases. A big big difference. IMO.


Yes that is true. And we treat it with respect. We don't climb over it or sleep on the floor because it is covering our beds totally.

Or at least I don't. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I love having my yarn stash. I made a whole bunch of baby things for a baby that was born last June. When I was done, it felt like I had made them for free since I didn't have to buy any yarn. I have my stash organized in bins and am now in the process of re-organizing the yarn from the bins into those 3-drawer plastic units so I will have easier access to my yarn.


That is not hoarding by any means.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh I am doing that also Disgo. I look at it this way. I'd rather have the yarn and "not need it" than not have it and wish I did. When I retire my income will be reduced by about 75% I won't be able to afford $25 per skein sock yarn. And I am stock piling non perishables also. I might have money in old age but will the item cost. Besides I'd rather travel in my old age than worry about buying tp. The actual items might be worth more in usefulness than the $$$ I might have saved. Besides you wouldn't even know how much stash I have as it's mostly behind closed doors as is my stockpile. Just don't plan on hanging up a coat in a closet.
> 
> As I've said before if you come to see me come anytime if you come to see my house please make an appointment.


You are a wise woman preparing for the future and making excellent use of closets.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> That is not hoarding by any means.


Definitely not. However, be careful, you are so well organized with your stash it may also be seen as a problem. Don't tell anyone! :mrgreen:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I seriously need to organize better and get rid of some non yarn-crafting stuff.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Definitely not. However, be careful, you are so well organized with your stash it may also be seen as a problem. Don't tell anyone! :mrgreen:


I didn't say it was organized in the closet. LOL I kinda like surprises.


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

My mother in law is a hoarder.. i honestly have intentions for all yarn i buy.. i do not hoard, i am a collector (collected a couple more bags of yarn the other day, literally got it half price.. i digress)and it's a lot cheaper than alcohol or drugs and it makes me not want to kill people.. mostly lol.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bellestarr said:


> My mother in law is a hoarder.. i honestly have intentions for all yarn i buy.. i do not hoard, i am a collector (collected a couple more bags of yarn the other day, literally got it half price.. i digress)and it's a lot cheaper than alcohol or drugs and it makes me not want to kill people.. mostly lol.


You got the right attitude. LOL Besides we never know when they are gonna discontinue a type or color of yarn.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe hoarding is when you can no longer get into a room, or a house, and believe me I have a long way to go yet.

Di


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So sad that some others cannot see "OUR PLAN " !!!

I can go right to the basement and "BUY" yarn for my next project. No need to waste gas.

And YEP I replace the used yarn when I am out and about--- OLOLOLOL


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It's not hoarding..it's being prepared


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> As long as I am working and making my own money I'll buy what I want when I want it. I will use it. I can't speak to your intentions.


Ditto!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I won't be able to afford to buy a lot of yarn once I am retired. I'm just planning ahead!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a big stash too. Don't care if anyone calls it hoarding. It makes me feel really good to see a pattern that I really want to make and not have to worry about going to the store in a blizzard to buy yarn.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I was talking to one of the assistants in Big W and she is a keen knitter, she remarked that although we have stashes, we never seem to have the colour we want, I had to agree with her.


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> You got the right attitude. LOL Besides we never know when they are gonna discontinue a type or color of yarn.


Yeah, that too!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I had an elderly lady friend who was only "allowed" to keep a quantity of yarn that would fit in a cedar chest, and had to get rid of any excess. OK, her husband used to be a military officer... I always felt sorry for her that she allowed him to dictate and limit her knitting. Now I am a different story... Just my "works in progress" might not fit in my cedar chest! I stick with: "If it's yarn, it's not hoarding"!! That said, I do give away old magazines, yarn I don't want and excess needles/hooks every month to friends.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

As one who has worked with hoarders there is ALWAYS a 'someday I could do X with.' attached to every item the own. Let's not kid ourselves that there is a distinct line here.



wwwdel said:


> Yep. There's saving & there's hoarding. Saving whatever the item is has a purpose--whether one has an immediate use for it, or it will come in handy in the future. As Winding Road says, hoarding has no purpose--IMHO. And I've saved a lot--including yarn!! (Left-over mentality from my mother who lived through the Great Depression and then the lean years of WWII). :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Karen Tally (Apr 30, 2011)

My husband calls me "Organized Hoarder". 
Praying we never have to move ! LOL


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


AMEN!!! Spot on, WindingRoad!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

This blogger is a clinical psychologist so calling people hoarders could be considered a conflict of interest. Besides, I watch "Hoarders" just to ensure that I'm NOT crazy. OK, I AM crazy, but in a good way.


tenaj said:


> I don't agree with this but...
> 
> A yarn stash, depending on it's size is considered hoarding.
> 
> ...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't say it was organized in the closet. LOL I kinda like surprises.


Oh! I'm so relieved to hear this. When I visit your stash I can just dive in and delight in all its color and texture? Wonderful!


----------



## shortperson (Nov 20, 2014)

I love my stash. I keep it in open baskets where I can see it every time I walk by. The yarns are beautiful, and they will be beautiful even if I never knit them into anything (though I do plan to someday when I have more time!). I'm sad for people who experience anxiety about keeping things, but for me it's one of life's simpler pleasures.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

My DH and I stopped watching Hoarders on TV - we feared we might be classed as such what with my yarn and fabrics and his computer stuff. And don't forget books, books, books. We pretty much decided it's nobody's business. So there! When we had to downsize I stacked fabric on tables in the family room, called all my sewing friends for a "great come and get it day". My husband boxed his books from teaching and donated them to a small school district nearby.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh what a giggle - what do they say, "one man's meat is another man's poison ". My stash is my stock - sometimes there's more, sometimes there's less, and it gives me such pleasure to find a pattern and know I've just the right wool on hand to complete it! In my case,I don't care what others think! Happy Hoarder I am!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

snwyowl91 said:


> You are not alone! I have yarn that I have purchased for projects and I have it stored with the patterns I intend it for. I just need to be retired before I can really start knitting!!!
> Crazy-no just planning ahead.


Just a clue.....retirement won't make the stash go away. I think mine got larger!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mgt44 said:


> This blogger is a clinical psychologist so calling people hoarders could be considered a conflict of interest. Besides, I watch "Hoarders" just to ensure that I'm NOT crazy. OK, I AM crazy, but in a good way.


Mgt., People who have collections that take up a lot of their living space are not hoarders. There is so much more to it. You are not crazy. If you can still cook and eat in your kitchen, use your bathroom, including the shower, sleep in your bed and sit on chairs, you're o.k. It is unfortunate that the term is used so loosely. Enjoy your collection of yarn and anything else you enjoy surrounding yourself with.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

catherine nehse said:


> Oh what a giggle - what do they say, "one man's meat is another man's poison ". My stash is my stock - sometimes there's more, sometimes there's less, and it gives me such pleasure to find a pattern and know I've just the right wool on hand to complete it! In my case,I don't care what others think! Happy Hoarder I am!


NO! Happy Collector! :thumbup:


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

fibermcgivver said:


> I had an elderly lady friend who was only "allowed" to keep a quantity of yarn that would fit in a cedar chest, and had to get rid of any excess. OK, her husband used to be a military officer... I always felt sorry for her that she allowed him to dictate and limit her knitting. Now I am a different story... Just my "works in progress" might not fit in my cedar chest! I stick with: "If it's yarn, it's not hoarding"!! That said, I do give away old magazines, yarn I don't want and excess needles/hooks every month to friends.


I hope someone told that lady about the bags you attach to your vacuum cleaner (space bags?). It's amazing how much yarn one could get in a cedar chest with those!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

This has been an interesting thread.... I have always enjoyed YARN! I love going into a yarn shop and seeing all the beautiful yarns and colors. I touch everything that catches my eye. I have yarn stashed, but it's organized. I take any and all donations from friends cleaning THEIR closets and I pick up donated yarn from where I volunteer. I'm happy that I can usually find what I need for my next project. Small amounts may be used for doll clothes for my GD. It has a purpose sooner or later, and if I don't live long enough to use it all then someone else can have it. If that's hoarding, then so be it. It's my talent, my hobby, my enjoyable pastime. I may have a mental disorder but it's not my yarn! LOL!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Hoarding is not something that can be defined by such criteria. What you are describing is an extreme hoarder. Hoarding is a state of mind, not the amount of 'stuff' you have accumulated.



morningstar said:


> Mgt., People who have collections that take up a lot of their living space are not hoarders. There is so much more to it. You are not crazy. If you can still cook and eat in your kitchen, use your bathroom, including the shower, sleep in your bed and sit on chairs, you're o.k. It is unfortunate that the term is used so loosely. Enjoy your collection of yarn and anything else you enjoy surrounding yourself with.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Happycamper said:


> This has been an interesting thread.... I have always enjoyed YARN! I love going into a yarn shop and seeing all the beautiful yarns and colors. I touch everything that catches my eye. I have yarn stashed, but it's organized. I take any and all donations from friends cleaning THEIR closets and I pick up donated yarn from where I volunteer. I'm happy that I can usually find what I need for my next project. Small amounts may be used for doll clothes for my GD. It has a purpose sooner or later, and if I don't live long enough to use it all then someone else can have it. If that's hoarding, then so be it. It's my talent, my hobby, my enjoyable pastime. I may have a mental disorder but it's not my yarn! LOL!


Not a mental disorder but a wonderful hobby.


----------



## claire st james (Oct 27, 2015)

hoarding is a messy thing. my is nice and out the way. until I got space in my husband closet. he said is encroaching, I said making good use of a empty space.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hoard? Not me - I'm just saving up for my retirement years. (Oh, is that called denial?) ;-)


----------



## edengrace (Dec 23, 2015)

Unless you stop crafting, there is no reason why you shouldn't have plenty of yarn in your house. WE AREN'T CRAZY!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting thoughts here. I had a friend who was a true hoarder. Having lots of yarn in your stash is not hoarding. Not being able to get into a room, walk across a floor, see the tops of furniture, sleep in your bed, walk safely up the stairs....those things are hoarding issues. There is a huge difference here. I tried to get my friend help; don't know what ever happened there. Very sad situation. I have lots of yarn and WIP's and unless your stash turns into any of the above described situations, you are not a hoarder. Rather by knitting and crocheting you are keeping yourself mentally much better off. (Read any of the many posts here about the benefits of knitting!) Knit on...with that stash! You may never get to the end of it but it's a healthy, happy journey! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think of hoarders as people who have houses so stuffed with junk you can barely walk through. My stash, though large, is quite orderly!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jberg said:


> Interesting thoughts here. I had a friend who was a true hoarder. Having lots of yarn in your stash is not hoarding. Not being able to get into a room, walk across a floor, see the tops of furniture, sleep in your bed, walk safely up the stairs....those things are hoarding issues. There is a huge difference here. I tried to get my friend help; don't know what ever happened there. Very sad situation. I have lots of yarn and WIP's and unless your stash turns into any of the above described situations, you are not a hoarder. Rather by knitting and crocheting you are keeping yourself mentally much better off. (Read any of the many posts here about the benefits of knitting!) Knit on...with that stash! You may never get to the end of it but it's a healthy, happy journey! Happy Needling. jberg


And most of us keep our yarn clean. A hoarder's house is nasty. Rotten food, dirty dishes every where, etc. Hoarding is not just keeping useless stuff but it is not taking care of the things one has. Newspapers piled to the ceiling. Dangerous thing fire hazards. Unable to cook because of the stove being covered up with stuff. When I see the items here in pictures I know that person isn't a hoarder. The item is clean and well made. I doubt any hoarder would be able to craft.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm another with six big totes full. Right now I'm lucky enough to afford yarn. I keep my eyes open for special sales and unique products, adding to my collection at a rate just slightly over immediate consumption. 

But I'm nearing retirement age. Soon I will have the time to knit up all that well-aged yarn, and I forecast that my rate of consumption will exceed that of stash addition. 

So for me at least, it's not hoarding. It's a Retirement Sanity Savings Account. Your life experience may differ.

k.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Actually I believe it is planning and a life skill for the apocalypse
:lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Yarn and books are my passions! I have purchased 100s of books at garage sales. I share them with my mom and mother-in-law. When they have finished reading them, they return them to me so I can some day read them, as well! They are retired; I am not. I love to knit and love to read, so I have "both bases covered" for when I retire!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm crazy too!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ladyj960 said:


> Actually I believe it is planning and a life skill for the apocalypse
> :lol: :lol: :roll:


Nothing to do with the apocalypse. More like common sense. I don't really want to wipe my tush with dollar bills.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well sign me up for the looney bin because I have yarn in this house. This is some topic reserved for people who are jealous of the craft of knitting and crocheting. I am glad to be in the company of all of my looney friends from all over the world. That's OK, I love it here.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

judyr said:


> Well sign me up for the looney bin because I have yarn in this house. This is some topic reserved for people who are jealous of the craft of knitting and crocheting. I am glad to be in the company of all of my looney friends from all over the world. That's OK, I love it here.


Obviously written by a non crafter. It's so funny to be knitting in public and someone say I like your crocheting. OMG. Just because someone has some letters past their name doesn't make them an expert in every thing. Smoking and thalidomide come to mind quickly.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When mine complains (I have yarn and I have shoes), I just comment on his life long collection of Popular Science magazines taking up yards of shelf space and his wall unit with every size nut, bolt, screw and washer you could imagine.



curlyq said:


> My husband called me a hoarder when he came home from work last week while I was sorting my stash. Only 6 large totes. Don't know what he was talking about!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> Hoard? Not me - I'm just saving up for my retirement years. (Oh, is that called denial?) ;-)


Isn't De Nile a river in Egypt?


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

scumbugusa said:


> Dr Oz is out to put a fear into people. Plants a seed and some believe they have 'it'
> 
> Many times he says that "you should eat as much of 'this as you like", I am a diabetic and would be in a coma on the amounts of some fruits and carbs he sugests as a healthy amount!


I agree. Sometimes he is right on target, but other times I think he's really reaching for topics just to keep his show going. I feel the same way about 'The Doctors' show. Started off well but is now just plain silly at times. My own fault for being too preoccupied to just hit the off button on the tv and therefore still catching some of these shows.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

curlyq said:


> My husband called me a hoarder when he came home from work last week while I was sorting my stash. Only 6 large totes. Don't know what he was talking about!


Only six? Honey you have not even begun to stash. My husband said the same thing until I pointed him to the garage to see his huge collection of tools😜. Go forth and stash. I will be crazy with the rest of you. Wouldn't it be boring if we were all sane😀😄


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Frances6Pitts said:


> It's like this...I have been "into" crafts of all kinds since I was about 8 yrs old. I have always collected anything I thought I could use to do whatever struck my fancy at the time. The problem is the time doesn't always come when you want it, therefore you continue to save your stash until you HAVE time. Another thing I realize as a crafter is that it's also a mood thing. If you aren't in the mood things don't flow well. I have sat down to work on a project and after only about 20 min or so I put it down. The mood has passed. I thought that when I retired 2 years ago I would be able to just craft away. It doesn't always happen that way. Today I may want to knit. Tomorrow it might be sewing. The next day it could be jewelry making. I might even just want to read a good book. (By-the-way I just finished WRITING a book) My whole point is this. I think I like to be surrounded by things that please me or give me comfort by doing them. I prefer to call it collecting rather than hoarding. I do know approximately what I have and where I can find it. I don't think hoarders can do that.


Please tell us about your book! How exciting!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

bellestarr said:


> My mother in law is a hoarder.. i honestly have intentions for all yarn i buy.. i do not hoard, i am a collector (collected a couple more bags of yarn the other day, literally got it half price.. i digress)and it's a lot cheaper than alcohol or drugs and it makes me not want to kill people.. mostly lol.


You go, girl!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hoarder usually doesn't keep things that will have a purpose. Yarn will have a purpose.


Right on.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Only 6!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

An earlier post called a therapist's motives into question but many here protest they don't hoard 'because I do or don't do XXX.

Yet, we don't question our own honesty in whether or not we might be hoarding at all. Yet, "People with hoarding disorder often don't see it as a problem." 

and 
"Hoarding ranges from mild to severe"

I'm not trying to bust anyone here, just saying that most people have something they tend to hoard to some degree.


Definition
By Mayo Clinic Staff
Hoarding disorder is a persistent difficulty discarding or parting with possessions because of a perceived need to save them. A person with hoarding disorder experiences distress at the thought of getting rid of the items. Excessive accumulation of items, regardless of actual value, occurs.

Hoarding often creates such cramped living conditions that homes may be filled to capacity, with only narrow pathways winding through stacks of clutter. Some people also collect animals, keeping dozens or hundreds of pets in unsanitary conditions because they can't care for them properly.

Hoarding ranges from mild to severe. In some cases, hoarding may not have much impact on your life, while in other cases it seriously affects your functioning on a daily basis.

People with hoarding disorder often don't see it as a problem, making treatment challenging. But intensive treatment can help people with hoarding disorder understand their compulsions and live safer, more enjoyable lives.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> An earlier post called a therapist's motives into question but many here protest they don't hoard 'because I do or don't do XXX.
> 
> Yet, we don't question our own honesty in whether or not we might be hoarding at all. Yet, "People with hoarding disorder often don't see it as a problem."
> 
> ...


PPPPFFFFTTT./ I gave away about 7 bags of yarn. Put them in the bags, put them in my truck and gave them away. No separation anxiety at all. So if I have two jars of strawberry jam in my fridge do I have mild or severe hoarding issues. OMG why do people believe what some "experts' write. How do you know they even know what they are talking about?


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

I really prefer to call my yarn stash "yarn collection" along with "book collection", video collection, T-shirt collection (to be made into T-shirt quilts), etc. You get the picture I'm sure. One gets really good with creative storage so the collections do not encroach into living areas. This is a fun thread!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Think twice about reducing Stash
I had some beautiful wool yarns that I traded for DK acrylic yarns. In the trade I ended up with worsted acrylic in small amounts and not even full skeins. 

Now I wish I had the wool yarn that I traded I'm making hats, ear warmers and mittens. 
The request was for wool.  I gave all my wool away, starting over.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't have a big stash until I quit smoking 4 years ago. And for some reason, when I quit, I started buying yarn, a lot of yarn. Don't know why. Then I felt guilty even though my husband encourages me to buy more. So then, I just started saying that I would have yarn if ever (ha) the prices would increase. Well, guess what? Yep, prices have increased quite a bit, and the yardage is less. So now, I can pick & choose more carefully and when there aren't sales, I go to my cabinet and shop. My own yarn shop, literally.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

homesweethome said:


> I didn't have a big stash until I quit smoking 4 years ago. And for some reason, when I quit, I started buying yarn, a lot of yarn. Don't know why. Then I felt guilty even though my husband encourages me to buy more. So then, I just started saying that I would have yarn if ever (ha) the prices would increase. Well, guess what? Yep, prices have increased quite a bit, and the yardage is less. So now, I can pick & choose more carefully and when there aren't sales, I go to my cabinet and shop. My own yarn shop, literally.


That's the way to do it.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I don't hoard, but I do have a nice COLLECTION. Other people collect stamps, coins, etc.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> Just be fore warned as I too thought the same thing and two years prior to actual retirement age found myself in the hospital with what I thought was altitude vertigo which by scans showed my right ventricle not working and floppy. So much now for best made plans. In my acute care days many died the day after they retired so what is the point of waiting for anything I say. Eat your big bowl of ice cream and enjoy a meal later so if you have the cardiac arrest you have enjoyed rather then regretted.


 :thumbup: I'm with you on that brother. My husband retired in 1991 at the ripe old age of 49. He enjoys his days. More than one of his friends died very shortly after retirement. 
I do hope you are feeling well today. 😊


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I do NOT agree that my yarn stash is considered "hoarding"..... what happens is .....each time I am getting ready to work on a project, I ALWAYS buy extra yarn, just in case ... thus I end up with leftovers.....which I am NOT going to throw away. I have these stored in plastic storage boxes to keep yarn clean and fresh. And then when I want to make something else, I check these boxes prior to purchasing any new yarn, and recycle old yarn first! I am insulted by this person/doctor who says I am "hoarding" !  :roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BARBIE-s said:


> I do NOT agree that my yarn stash is considered "hoarding"..... what happens is .....each time I am getting ready to work on a project, I ALWAYS buy extra yarn, just in case ... thus I end up with leftovers.....which I am NOT going to throw away. I have these stored in plastic storage boxes to keep yarn clean and fresh. And then when I want to make something else, I check these boxes prior to purchasing any new yarn, and recycle old yarn first! I am insulted by this person/doctor who says I am "hoarding" !  :roll:


I'm with you on that. Remember the person who graduates last in medical school is still called doctor.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a very large room with shelves that go half way up the wall. Each cube of the shelf is filled with yarn. It will take more than my life time to use up the yarn but it makes me happy to see it, feel it and use it. It is my very own yarn store, not a hoarding store. :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't consider myself a hoarder.I collect yarn for future use.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not hoarding if you use it.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

So my husband is a hoarder too since there are far more lures in our boat then either of us will ever use. Must be why we get along so well. 

Hey - just thought of this - there are storage compartments all over our boat - more places to "hide" my stash and always have something handy to work on when the fish aren't biting.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

yarndriver said:


> My DH and I stopped watching Hoarders on TV - we feared we might be classed as such what with my yarn and fabrics and his computer stuff. And don't forget books, books, books. We pretty much decided it's nobody's business. So there! When we had to downsize I stacked fabric on tables in the family room, called all my sewing friends for a "great come and get it day". My husband boxed his books from teaching and donated them to a small school district nearby.


What a kind and loving act ! I often think of doing the same with my HUGE hoard of fabric but I'm sad to say none of my relatives knit,crochet or sew even though I've taught several of them how. They are all so busy they don't find time for these things. I do know for a fact that I'll never be able to use all of my fabric and probably my yarn either. I do donate to a few groups but I had hoped one of our kids or family would learn to love these things as I do. I really like your idea.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

jjschue said:


> So my husband is a hoarder too since there are far more lures in our boat then either of us will ever use. Must be why we get along so well.
> 
> Hey - just thought of this - there are storage compartments all over our boat - more places to "hide" my stash and always have something handy to work on when the fish aren't biting.


    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I read about the difference between a hoarder and a collector that made sense to me--a collector wants you to see her stuff and is proud to show the stuff off, a hoarder is embarrassed by what they have and don't want you to see.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Crzywymyn said:


> I read about the difference between a hoarder and a collector that made sense to me--a collector wants you to see her stuff and is proud to show the stuff off, a hoarder is embarrassed by what they have and don't want you to see.


Thank you for posting this. I have a collection of stuffed animals that are dear to me and some of my family are upset by this. You make my collection honorable now..What a weight has been lifted from my mind. Thank you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

priscillapaisley said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have a collection of stuffed animals that are dear to me and some of my family are upset by this. You make my collection honorable now..What a weight has been lifted from my mind. Thank you.


Do not let anyone make you fell bad about yourself. Don't give them permission.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

What does CMD stand for. I have an acronym dictionary and those letters aren't in it.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

homesweethome said:


> I didn't have a big stash until I quit smoking 4 years ago. And for some reason, when I quit, I started buying yarn, a lot of yarn. Don't know why. Then I felt guilty even though my husband encourages me to buy more. So then, I just started saying that I would have yarn if ever (ha) the prices would increase. Well, guess what? Yep, prices have increased quite a bit, and the yardage is less. So now, I can pick & choose more carefully and when there aren't sales, I go to my cabinet and shop. My own yarn shop, literally.


If it helped you quit smoking, I can understand why your husband encourages you to buy more. You traded a destructive habit for a (literally) constructive one. So good for you. And good for him for recognizing it!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I am "hoarding " my stash! Lol! I will likely never see the bottom of many shelves, including fabric, but I am trying. I have some yarn from my Grannie, she has been gone since 1981. I have slowly been adding that wool to felted pieces. And my GD started knitting! Will show it when she is done. She is 7.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

buoybutt said:


> What does CMD stand for. I have an acronym dictionary and those letters aren't in it.


It's in the OP.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> I am "hoarding " my stash! Lol! I will likely never see the bottom of many shelves, including fabric, but I am trying. I have some yarn from my Grannie, she has been gone since 1981. I have slowly been adding that wool to felted pieces. And my GD started knitting! Will show it when she is done. She is 7.


So there you go! It's not hoarding, it's a family tradition! What does that guy know? :wink:

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess I'm crazy too. Thought of it as my retirement fund, because when I retire, I will have more time but no money


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lovelandjanice said:


> I guess I'm crazy too. Thought of it as my retirement fund, because when I retire, I will have more time but no money


That's my thought. How many patterns have you downloaded and then went back to make them and the yarn has been discontinued. And I've found over the years that many patterns only look right when using the same yarn as the designer. JMHO.


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

My book is about a young woman who wants to become an artist. Her dream is to go to art school in Atlanta, Ga. Her parents run a bed and breakfast inn on the coast of Georgia. My story takes you through her
learning about her subject matter, and how she learns how to show life in her paintings. I enjoyed writing this story, creating my many characters, and also making it all come together. I haven't gone as far as trying to publish yet. (I just finished it and a close friend is reading it to critique it for me) I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Ya right , when hubby retires in 2 yrs. I will have a limited budget to work with. as long as I can afford it now I'm getting it and stock pilling.I also quilt and have thousands of yards or material I have in cupboards plastic boxes on 6 ft. tall shelves. I make sure to get what will go with anything. ANd if we move and we will I know how to pack up tightly. ahhaha .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jannyjo said:


> Ya right , when hubby retires in 2 yrs. I will have a limited budget to work with. as long as I can afford it now I'm getting it and stock pilling.I also quilt and have thousands of yards or material I have in cupboards plastic boxes on 6 ft. tall shelves. I make sure to get what will go with anything. ANd if we move and we will I know how to pack up tightly. ahhaha .


Good for you Better to have it than wish you did.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

I find it downright odd that the tools a woman needs to express her creativity is labeled a mental illness. I don't believe I would want that man as my therapist if he is that obtuse.

Actually, the older I get the more I search out women doctors. I am way over the way too many men blow women off, and with all the things that can and do happen in old age I want someone who understands communication.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> To me a yarn stash isn't hoarding because I intend to use it or share it. If I was hoarding it I would just collect it, pet it and admire it


Good point! I still collect , pet and admire too )


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Frances6Pitts said:


> My book is about a young woman who wants to become an artist. Her dream is to go to art school in Atlanta, Ga. Her parents run a bed and breakfast inn on the coast of Georgia. My story takes you through her
> learning about her subject matter, and how she learns how to show life in her paintings. I enjoyed writing this story, creating my many characters, and also making it all come together. I haven't gone as far as trying to publish yet. (I just finished it and a close friend is reading it to critique it for me) I say GO FOR IT!


Congratulations for finishing your book. I know what time and patience it took to do that. My husband wrote a book a couple of years ago . . . so much work for him but such great satisfaction at the end when it was published. 
:thumbup:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Hoarding is such an ugly word. I call it insurance in case I can't afford yarn in the future.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Sad to say, I know a real hoarder, she has an emotional attachment to all her stuff, even when it is ruined and unusable for any purpose. Constantly trash-picking to get more Unusable stuff - can't bear to part with it. Seems to me much different than collecting yarn...IMHO my problem re hoarding is time and priorities change and I don't get back to doing the projects that the yarn was intended for!!


vikicooks said:


> Hoarding , to me, is having garbage thrown around; food bags, boxes, bits of paper, broken things- garbage. Yarn is not garbage!!!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great thread, WindingRoad. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you Fran. Maybe someday mine will be published too. No one says you have to be young to write. (GRIN)


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm with you on that. Remember the person who graduates last in medical school is still called doctor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

I used to quilt piece a LOT and when I moved several years ago, found church groups that make blankets for homeless, they piece a quilt and sew tog. on sergers. They were VERY happy to receive boxes and boxes of my cotton fabric for quilting, and I didn't have to move it. Win-Win!


Louette said:


> What a kind and loving act ! I often think of doing the same with my HUGE hoard of fabric but I'm sad to say none of my relatives knit,crochet or sew even though I've taught several of them how. They are all so busy they don't find time for these things. I do know for a fact that I'll never be able to use all of my fabric and probably my yarn either. I do donate to a few groups but I had hoped one of our kids or family would learn to love these things as I do. I really like your idea.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hoarders to me are people who buy and KEEP newspapers, magazines, things advertised on tv and the shopping channel, etc. You can't walk around rooms of their house for all the stuff. I knew a woman who bought furniture. You could barely move around for all the furniture. I don't think my 5 large tubs of yarn, needles, patterns, etc. qualify. When I stopped quilting I contacted the local quilters guild and they came and picked up all my cotton fabric to continue making quilts for charitable uses.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Do I hoard yarn? Absolutely not!
Do I love yarn...the feel of it, the look of it, even the smell of it? Definitely yes!
It's all organized by weight and by colour. In fact I've just finished inventorying and updating my Ravelry stash page. I have over 600 different types of yarn.
Do I hoard yarn? Absolutely not!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cookiecat said:


> Sad to say, I know a real hoarder, she has an emotional attachment to all her stuff, even when it is ruined and unusable for any purpose. Constantly trash-picking to get more Unusable stuff - can't bear to part with it. Seems to me much different than collecting yarn...IMHO my problem re hoarding is time and priorities change and I don't get back to doing the projects that the yarn was intended for!!


I think that lady I saw on TV years ago took the cake. She had several rotten squash in her kitchen and she wouldn't part with them because she was gonna plant them in a garden she didn't have. JFN.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I love knitting and crocheting. I have been doing both since I was 6, and I am now 71. I do have a very small stash. I do not understand stashes that take a whole room. I enjoy knitting with new yarn. I use what I do have in stash in stash buster projects. I guess I don't know why some stashes get so big.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

some times the goals exceed the production, but the goals are still there lol


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I moved to a senior citizen development and had to downsize a lot. I had an extensive knitting/crochet library. The hardest thing for me was deciding what books/magazines to keep and what to put in storage. But all my yarn came with me--could not part with any of it and I will still order more when I need it. I have my yarn stored in plastic bins also. I confess that I am hooked on Alpaca yarn. One of my meet ups is on an Alpaca farm and we knit/crochet in the owner's shop--can't resist any of this yarn, so I decided to start a club called "Alpaca Anonymous" (like AA). Anyone who buys yarn from this shop automatically becomes a member. Keep in mind this is way cheaper than therapy and is very healing.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> PPPPFFFFTTT./ I gave away about 7 bags of yarn. Put them in the bags, put them in my truck and gave them away. No separation anxiety at all. So if I have two jars of strawberry jam in my fridge do I have mild or severe hoarding issues. OMG why do people believe what some "experts' write. How do you know they even know what they are talking about?


I agree.


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't agree either. Collecting yarn is a Necessity cause you never know when the stores will run out or we may get snowed in for 3,873 days or it may rain for 463 days and nights. You just never know, and we have to be prepared. So its not hoarding its a necessity.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

homesweethome said:


> I didn't have a big stash until I quit smoking 4 years ago. And for some reason, when I quit, I started buying yarn, a lot of yarn. Don't know why. Then I felt guilty even though my husband encourages me to buy more. So then, I just started saying that I would have yarn if ever (ha) the prices would increase. Well, guess what? Yep, prices have increased quite a bit, and the yardage is less. So now, I can pick & choose more carefully and when there aren't sales, I go to my cabinet and shop. My own yarn shop, literally.


Good for you! I turned to chocolate when I quit smoking. Spent the same amount on candy as I had on cigarettes. Twenty pounds later, I turned to diet and exercise. Maybe if I was crocheting then, yarn could have been my substitute.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

lol Barbara love your statement


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Louette, I started purging my fabrics when my mother passed and I then had her stash from pre-war days. Needless to say I kept some treasures and besides quilters, I found several high school costumers to donate for their collection. We won't even begin to discuss the patterns. I also donated a big chunk of knitting/craft books to my local knitting guild to use for raffle prizes. It was fun!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

That's for sure! And if you feel u have 2 much can sell it online or give to other knitters. My sis is always looking for a bit of yarn to do or finish a project - AND I usualy have it for her, LOL Plus, some of us DON"T have any LYS or even well stocked variety store nearby!


diobsession said:


> I have a big stash too. Don't care if anyone calls it hoarding. It makes me feel really good to see a pattern that I really want to make and not have to worry about going to the store in a blizzard to buy yarn.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love this thread! My yarn stash isn't huge, but certainly makes a good store for me!

Donna K


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Having a sizeable stash could also equate to a plan to do a lot of hard work for the less fortunate. It could also be a sign of a desire to buy cheaply at sales, or to stockpile the better colours. It may also be part of a plan to amass plenty of materials before a person retires, as the person may be uncertain of their ability to afford to buy more at a later date.

I am well and truly over attempts by professionals to increase their clientele by labelling everyone and limiting the parameters of "normal".


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lorikeet said:


> Having a sizeable stash could also equate to a plan to do a lot of hard work for the less fortunate. It could also be a sign of a desire to buy cheaply at sales, or to stockpile the better colours. It may also be part of a plan to amass plenty of materials before a person retires, as the person may be uncertain of their ability to afford to buy more at a later date.
> 
> I am well and truly over attempts by professionals to increase their clientele by labelling everyone and limiting the parameters of "normal".


And I think it's just that follow the $$$$$ trail again. Trying to guilt people into getting expensive help. I cut my finger real bad a couple of years ago. Real bad, I couldn't get it to stop bleeding. I thought should I go to the ER. And I thought nope it will heal. Then I went to my doc a couple of days later, bronchitis. It still looked pretty bad. Had bonded together well though still somewhat red and angry. He said you should have had stitches. I said why? He didn't have an answer...


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

If I get sick of a particular yarn or don't want to use it, I am then able to pass it on to others who can't or don't buy their own yarn. Some unwanted yarns are highly appreciated by those who can no longer knit from complex patterns. They make donated yarns into very much needed blanket squares. Knitters' groups who make blankets can be found at libraries and in aged care centres.

I think people who throw everything out are extremely wasteful. Those who lived through The Great Depression hoarded everything in case it was needed. During World War II, Australian women even had to unravel a child's outgrown jumper and knit it up into a larger vest.

Anything is better than wasting resources or throwing them in the bin.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> And I think it's just that follow the $$$$$ trail again. Trying to guilt people into getting expensive help. I cut my finger real bad a couple of years ago. Real bad, I couldn't get it to stop bleeding. I thought should I go to the ER. And I thought nope it will heal. Then I went to my doc a couple of days later, bronchitis. It still looked pretty bad. Had bonded together well though still somewhat red and angry. He said you should have had stitches. I said why? He didn't have an answer...


Yes, I agree.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lorikeet said:


> Yes, I agree.


And ya know what if I didn't have pics in my phone of it you couldn't tell which finger it was. No scar at all. Would have probably scarred if stitched because it was right at the joint ridges. Index finger left hand cutting a hard muffin.


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

I tend to "collect" lots of things I plan to use some day. This past Christmas I was glad that I could put some of my stash to good use. A close friend of mine wanted to do something for a co-workers children for Christmas. She asked me to dress a doll she had bought at Goodwill. She also thought about buying another doll for the baby. I told her to look through what dolls I had saved to redress. (I did have some nice ones). We picked out 2 really cute ones and I made matching outfits for them. The mother said her daughters loved them. I was glad to be there to make it possible. I think there may be a real reason for holding on to certain things.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

ME, TOO!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I always thought that the one with the most yarn wins!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

aknitter said:


> I always thought that the one with the most yarn wins!


They do but don't give up the secret. LOL


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

I so totally agree. My grandson and I go round and round about this. Hoarders can NOT give anything away. I can make and give. Therefore I am a stasher, not a hoarder. He even tells sales ladies and gentlemen to NOT sell his grandma anymore yarn or fabric.....she has enough!!!! BUT, he has over 1000 Pokemon cards....go figure.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Hoarding??!? Must we use such harsh language?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Roe said:


> Hoarding??!? Must we use such harsh language?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA dying laughing.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

They are just jealous! Someday we might not be able to afford to buy gifts. But we'll always be able to make them. Hoarders dont get rid of anything we do! We donate, give or sell our by products.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> To me a yarn stash isn't hoarding because I intend to use it or share it. If I was hoarding it I would just collect it, pet it and admire it


How right you are Pat.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

went to a yarn store this morning and only drooled and drooled, resisted temptation. Could it be I am cured of this awful disease! My courage certainly didn't come just because I am visiting my son on the opposite side of the country and already hardly have room left in suitcase for my clothes. Oh my gosh, writing this has reminded me that I don't really like any of the clothes I have....... now thinking I might go back to that yarn store!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I buy lots of yarn, and I have 4 projects going at once. two knitting granny squares for a vest and a blanket, a celtic Inisheer sweater wrap by Bonnie Barker in her book: Celtic contemporary crochet, and I've been working on my first sweater since September 9th, 2015, in a class at Newbury Yarns at 2 Milk Street in downtown crossing in Boston, Massachusetts.. It takes me 22-24 minutes to do a row of the cardigan, as I am doing the stockingnet stitch with circular needles going back and forth. One thing I am doing correctly is that I have enough cable to try the cardigan on once in a while!!!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

My house is very neat and clean. I care for my self and my whole family, work full time. And I buy and store beautiful yarn when I see it. Some day it will be something nice for someone. I don't hurt people or say mean things. I'm not a hoarder. I just love yarn. As we all do.. there are worse in this world. ....we r ok !


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

curlyq said:


> My husband called me a hoarder when he came home from work last week while I was sorting my stash. Only 6 large totes. Don't know what he was talking about!


Not even close to hoarding. You're keeping your yarn clean and sorted. How many jars of nails or screws or rusting tools or baseball caps or duck decoys or neckties or ratty flannel shirts does he have? We all have a little hoarder in us; we just need to keep it under control and pass on what we know we won't ever use. I guess it's part of our primeval survival instincts. I recently threw away a can of creamed corn (which I hate) that had a "best by" date of 2004. Even so, it was a painful exercise.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> If it helped you quit smoking, I can understand why your husband encourages you to buy more. You traded a destructive habit for a (literally) constructive one. So good for you. And good for him for recognizing it!


Thank you for that! If I stop and REALLY think about it now, I think that all that shopping, comparing, planning, etc. kept me preoccupied and gave me something else to think about instead of smoking. I was spending about $80 a month on the stupid things. Now, at least I have something to show for it if I spend that on yarn to make a nice afghan for someone. I LOVE giving my stuff away!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

marvma brown said:


> I so totally agree. My grandson and I go round and round about this. Hoarders can NOT give anything away. I can make and give. Therefore I am a stasher, not a hoarder. He even tells sales ladies and gentlemen to NOT sell his grandma anymore yarn or fabric.....she has enough!!!! BUT, he has over 1000 Pokemon cards....go figure.


He's wasting his breath... Retailers won't turn down your money, so you're OK. Lol


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Do not let anyone make you fell bad about yourself. Don't give them permission.


Thank you sooo much!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Ugh! I have 18 bins of yarn, all stored neatly in one closet, and my current WIPs are in individual plastic containers. I have more yarn in my storage garage, but it is undyed stock for my business. I give away yarn all the time, so i don't think I have a hoarding thing. 

My better half, bless his heart! I won't even begin to discuss tools and building materials. I will say we have a 6 car garage, and a storage room the same size as a single car garage that are all full. I can't use my living room currently because the travertine tile for the bathroom remodeling is spread out on the floor while we were playing with the pattern layout. 

Calling our yarn stashes a hoard is such filthy language!


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

Willie 
It seems like you are talking about me.I love it don't you?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Squirrels hoard, they stock pile, so hoarding is not
a bad thing. Have the shrinks talk to the squirrels!!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

ADW55 said:


> Squirrels hoard, they stock pile, so hoarding is not
> a bad thing. Have the shrinks talk to the squirrels!!


Priceless! I love it!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

So far this year (2016) I have knit and donated 30 winter hats to local kids and am currently working on 3 dozen dishcloths, followed by a dozen hats in the local high school's colors for the local scout troop's fund raiser. After that it will be hats for homeless veterans (to be donated this fall) then premie hats, blankets and angel pockets. All from my "hoard", so call it what you like. I'm pretty sure the recipients will be glad that somewhere there was a "hoarder" who knows how to knit.

A crocheting friend and I used to tell people that our yarn stashes were part of our retirement plans. They existed so that when we retired and were on fixed incomes we would have plenty of yarn to work with. Well, I am retired and that stash is "funding" my charity work.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

A couple comments on previous posts:
My stash is decreasing in size with retirement so it is possible. 
While I thought I might have reached SABLE, the amount of knitting I am doing now makes that unlikely.
Should I die unexpectedly my SO knows to call my crafty friends to come get whatever they want from my craft room and give the rest till charity.
One of my charity hats includes 40 year old yarn (acrylic) that come from the stash of a woman who would be over a hundred if still alive. The yarn still looks new and is strong. So while "stash" for a long time it will keep a child's head warm for a winter or two.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

My yarn stash (part of it) & I am not ashamed!


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow AmyG, I'm impressed. Super organization skills. My stash is also in plastic boxes but in separate rooms (out of sight mostly) because we haven't one room large enough. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine used to be in separate rooms, but my husband remodeled a spare room off the breezeway (used to be his "junk" room) for me. He started from the ground up, tore out the floors and walls and ceilings. He installed cupboards, a new floor, and the counter top, and recessed lighting. On the other side of the room he built a Murphy bed (just because he wanted to try making one) with shelves on either side. They're now filled with more plastic boxes of yarn, my dollhouse (wip) and boxes of finished hats and scarves to take to the Christmas bazaar this year. He's a real keeper.


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

Gooorgouuuussss, dah----ling!!! I would love to have an organized space like this!!!!


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

Your crafting room is beautiful! About two years ago I finally got a craft room just for me. (Mine is not nearly as large or as beautiful as yours although I am proud of it just the same) We enclosed a back porch and used second hand cabinets and counter-tops. I now have room to do any type craft I desire. I have my husband and sons to thank for all the work. I am not in anyone's way when I work and I don't need to put everything away after I finished if I will be coming back to it shortly. No one complains about all of "Mom's junk" anymore. I am thoroughly enjoying my own space. I'm sure you love yours as well.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have my SO to thank for my craft room. He was the one who suggested that when we built our garage we make it larger to accommodate my crafts. Though we worked on it together, he did a tremendous amount of work, just to make me happy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yarndriver said:


> Wow AmyG, I'm impressed. Super organization skills. My stash is also in plastic boxes but in separate rooms (out of sight mostly) because we haven't one room large enough. Thanks for the pic.


With a name like yarn driver can we trust your instincts? LOL


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Amy, your room is fabulous. I wish you'd post a picture of the Murphy bed too!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

joycevv said:


> Amy, your room is fabulous. I wish you'd post a picture of the Murphy bed too!


Here's a picture of the Murphy bed (I hope)


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Amyg said:


> Here's a picture of the Murphy bed (I hope)


Wow....that whole room is to die for! You are so lucky!

As for myself.......I could care less what anyone else thinks of my stash.....call it what you want.....it makes me happy.....and that is all that counts.

No one can make you feel bad unless you allow them to. Just like no one can drive you crazy unless you give them the keys! Happy - Happy - Happy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny, when I had a larger home no one called it hoarding. Now that my yarn and I live in a smaller home, I'm hearing that word tossed about. I have "collected" yarn, since I was 12 and taught myself to knit.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Amy, thanks for the pictures! What a great guest room for a sister knitter that would be! 
For years I've hoped to turn our unfinished attic into a useable craft room. If only my DH was as handy as yours--with a couple dormers it would be a large space and no one would ever have to look at my over flowing baskets of yarn but me.
And like you, Arwenian, I think of my stash as a beautiful collection.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

doreen344 said:


> went to a yarn store this morning and only drooled and drooled, resisted temptation. Could it be I am cured of this awful disease! My courage certainly didn't come just because I am visiting my son on the opposite side of the country and already hardly have room left in suitcase for my clothes. Oh my gosh, writing this has reminded me that I don't really like any of the clothes I have....... now thinking I might go back to that yarn store!


Wish I had done that at the Colinette store in Wales! Although I did bring back a good bit.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Amy G, I am so impressed with your Murphy bed and shelves. I would lone a room like that with counters and cabinets, too. Mine is stuffed into a small bedroom with lots of bins in the garage. Hoping to get the room more organized this spring.


----------



## bgdrury (Jan 26, 2016)

I have (or had) beautiful yarn that I had in the 70's. My current husband thought I was out of my mind. But I can still see the sweater it would have been perfect for in my mind.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

joycevv said:


> Amy, thanks for the pictures! What a great guest room for a sister knitter that would be!
> For years I've hoped to turn our unfinished attic into a useable craft room. If only my DH was as handy as yours--with a couple dormers it would be a large space and no one would ever have to look at my over flowing baskets of yarn but me.
> And like you, Arwenian, I think of my stash as a beautiful collection.


When I first started dating my DH, he told me he could fix anything but a broken heart. I thought that was one of the best "lines" I'd ever heard!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you have a nearby senior center with a crafts group you might find grateful recipients. Another way to pass stuff along to people who really want it is your local Freecycle Network.



Louette said:


> What a kind and loving act ! I often think of doing the same with my HUGE hoard of fabric but I'm sad to say none of my relatives knit,crochet or sew even though I've taught several of them how. They are all so busy they don't find time for these things. I do know for a fact that I'll never be able to use all of my fabric and probably my yarn either. I do donate to a few groups but I had hoped one of our kids or family would learn to love these things as I do. I really like your idea.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

snwyowl91 said:


> You are not alone! I have yarn that I have purchased for projects and I have it stored with the patterns I intend it for. I just need to be retired before I can really start knitting!!!
> Crazy-no just planning ahead.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## claire st james (Oct 27, 2015)

before I had a large sewing ,crafts room. in the new house I took over the landry room, small but I have my sewing machine, serger, and two cabinets of fabric. my long arm quilting machine is in the garage. so where am I going to put the embroidery machine I purchase yesterday. time to go move some furniture. if you don't see more conversation from me ,look under what ever came crashing down LOL


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

Be careful Claire. I will say that you would be surprised at how much "Stuff" you can store in a rather small area if you plan well. I once had my complete sewing area inside a closet under the staircase. I eventually added a computer with tower, large monitor and scanner. Obviously there was no room to spare but I knew where everything was and it did work for a while.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

rujam said:


> I was talking to one of the assistants in Big W and she is a keen knitter, she remarked that although we have stashes, we never seem to have the colour we want, I had to agree with her.


Same thing happens with cross stitch. I can have 6000 miles of cross stitch floss and still be missing the exact shades I need for a project.

Having a stash of yarn is good stewardship. We can make something wonderful without breaking the bank. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking at my mess after bringing a new shelf-time to de-stash for real.


----------



## claire st james (Oct 27, 2015)

nothing fell, I move everything and found place for my new machine. delivery tomorrow. than I will take a picture and hope to know what you think


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

marvma brown said:


> Gooorgouuuussss, dah----ling!!! I would love to have an organized space like this!!!!


Oh - me, too, but we'd have to add onto the house.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Started organizing...OMG...I.have.a.problem!
Need an extra house for yarn...hoarding?


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Sometimes it helps to have a painful talk with yourself from time to time and decide if it will be possible or likely to use up certain yarns. If not, let it go and go buy something you will knit. I've been slowly getting rid of yarn for several years now and I still have far more than I know I will ever knit.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

majormomma said:


> Sometimes it helps to have a painful talk with yourself from time to time and decide if it will be possible or likely to use up certain yarns. If not, let it go and go buy something you will knit. I've been slowly getting rid of yarn for several years now and I still have far more than I know I will ever knit.


Same here,pounds and pounds. And I re-bought pounds and pounds. Making up a gift box tonight . Problem is I knit, crochet, weave(sort of), spin(ditto), machine knit, felt, and CSM owner(several machines as well as multiple km's) and sew. And I only use the good stuff. A skein of yarn tells me what it wants to be. Unfortunately, my imagination is miles ahead of my production. When younger I always sold enough to
support my habit. Now I mostly just have the habit with the exception of one or two shows a year. 
The time has come however. I don't want my daughters putting it in the dump, lol.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Same here,pounds and pounds. And I re-bought pounds and pounds. Making up a gift box tonight . Problem is I knit, crochet, weave(sort of), spin(ditto), machine knit, felt, and CSM owner(several machines as well as multiple km's) and sew. And I only use the good stuff. A skein of yarn tells me what it wants to be. Unfortunately, my imagination is miles ahead of my production. When younger I always sold enough to
> support my habit. Now I mostly just have the habit with the exception of one or two shows a year.
> The time has come however. I don't want my daughters putting it in the dump, lol.


Oh, I hear you! I have knitting machines and tons of cone yarn and skein yarn. I don't get rid of the acrylic cones because I tell myself I'll break out the standard gauge knitting machine and will knit it all up. The problem is that my aging eyes can't abide the tiny needles.

If someone was willing to pay to ship some of my stash to them, I'd give it away for free. What I won't do is throw it away, so it sits on my shelves taking up valuable real estate.

I do a couple of shows a year. What kinds of items did you knit on your machine(s) for sale?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Am... I thought the word hoarding had something to do with fences and farms?..


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Major momma, 
I down-sized so my workspace is very limited now. My biggest production problem. As a result,most is hand knitted . I keep an LK150 up so I can use hand knitting yarns. I have done cowls, wraps,and planning some shawls and hats on the machine . I only sell accessories at the shows. I try to keep items one of a kind and original design. With the LK150 I can combine machine and hand, letting the yarn be the star, although I will do cables and such. If I can make room, I can put up my electronic machines and maybe my loom. Ha, should have bought a warehouse to live I . ;-)

What are you making and what machine(s) do you use?


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I am a psychologist and have a huge stash.
The collections I have are books and yarn.
I destash occasionally, however, what I have is not harmful to myself or others.
Last week I was searching through the stash for a worsted wt to make a holder with an I-cord to carry my new I-phone.
Found a partial ball of a multi-colored yarn, which was perfect.
This reinforces my stashing behavior.
If you get pleasure from your stash, no need to reduce.
If you are "miserable", as someone suggested, perhaps that stems from guilt, or judgement from others ?
Examine your feelings.
Trouble deciding ?
Ask a trusted, kind, and honest friend,
I have two of these in my life, currently,
Relax and enjoy your hobby and do not call yourself names like hoarder.
I am a knitter, and need supplies.
Lots of them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If your observations are typical of your thought processes, you should have graduated magna cum laude with a 4.0 GPA. Your comment nailed it.



ummirain said:


> I am a psychologist and have a huge stash.
> The collections I have are books and yarn.
> I destash occasionally, however, what I have is not harmful to myself or others.
> Last week I was searching through the stash for a worsted wt to make a holder with an I-cord to carry my new I-phone.
> ...


----------

